

Wonderful webgl microcosmos - duiker101
http://www.dasprinzip.com/pExamples/raymarcher01.htm
Also take a look at the other stuff on the site.
======
maxharris
Wow, this is beautiful! This made me have one of those moments where I
thought, "How'd they do that?" Then I control-clicked and selected "View Page
Source". Awesome!

------
ademar
weird, it crashed the nvidia driver on my win 7 machine

